# Taurus #905 -9mm Revolver



## 9mmFan (Jan 11, 2007)

Just signed on to this forum and have been looking around. Seems like a lot of useful info to be found.

Anyone out there have and use the 905?
I bought one several months ago and have enjoyed it at the range and also as a carry weapon.
I like the idea of having all one caliper of ammo that I usually carry and for practicing.
My model is in stainless. Any one out there have any good ideas for cleaning the front of the cylinder from the powder marks.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 12, 2007)

Wanted to purchase one of these but I thought it had been discontinued...can't find it in the Taurus catalog!


----------



## Flashbang (Sep 11, 2006)

Here lead cleaning cloth

DO NOT USE ON BLUED GUNS!!!


----------



## 9mmFan (Jan 11, 2007)

Steve H - Yes they were discontinued but there was a used one sitting in a local gun shop that really looked like it needed a home and I thought the price was right.

Flashbang - thanks about the cloth info. I will have to order some from that site link.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If you got any Semi-Crome around you can use it also. It does a real good job.


----------



## 9mmFan (Jan 11, 2007)

Found some lead away cloth at a local gun shop.
It worked pretty good and took away the flash marks from the front of the cylinder liked I wanted.
Thanks for all the info.


----------



## jody johnson (Jan 27, 2007)

If you've got an old "gum" eraser, it should take care of that....


----------

